# Sex Need?



## premature006

Is Sex is neccessry in relationship?


----------



## Almostrecovered

depends on the relationship

in a marriage I would say yes in most cases. I can see health, disability and age being factors to cease it.


----------



## tacoma

It is in mine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

Depends. My relationship with my cousin? No thank you. My relationship with my SO? Hell yeah!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

Sex defines the relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

Catherine602 said:


> Sex defines the relationship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Without sex it's basically a friendship and/or roommate situation...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

PBear said:


> Depends. My relationship with my cousin? No thank you.



that's because you are in Canada and not Arkansas


----------



## dormant

Catherine602 said:


> Sex defines the relationship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If this is true, then I have no relationship.


----------



## PBear

Almostrecovered said:


> that's because you are in Canada and not Arkansas


You've never been to the east coast of Canada, have you? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

In a marriage it sure is.


----------



## Almostrecovered

PBear said:


> You've never been to the east coast of Canada, have you?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So the Newfies are aboot the same way, eh?


----------



## Maneo

Hard to answer without any context for the type of relationship. Yes, no, maybe.


----------



## Maricha75

PBear said:


> You've never been to the east coast of Canada, have you?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea, y'all got one province up there where everyone has the same last name... or pretty close to it... Nova Scotia, I believe is the province I;m thinking of.


----------



## Mr Blunt

*If you are normal, healthy, and not over 90 years of age the answer is

HELL YES SEX IS NECESSARY!!*


----------



## nevergveup

Yes,it's very important.My wife knows that she is my best 
stress relief drug.Her body and mind.


----------



## unbelievable

It's necessary for any normally functioning person.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*is an EMOTIONAL NEED*... in my opinion.... I would leave a spouse over a lack of sex... a Sexless marriage (defined as 10 or less times a year by Sex therapists) is more than a deal breaker to me...Read this article >>

Sex is an Emotional NEED...Male sexuality is a central part of who he is as both a man and a husband

And one can learn the deepness that is rarely articulated by reading from another who's had it RIPPED from her life... in this woman's story.... couldn't we all identify with her words here....

"*Some nights, sex is all I can think about. I ache to be desired and wanted, to give way to joy and abandon. There is no substitute for the moment when your lover reaches out for you with passion, or with love*."... 







This is What a Sexless Marriage Feels Like - And yet


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

premature006 said:


> Is Sex is neccessry in relationship?


OP,
You seem to have gotten the answer that "yes", sex is important in a relationship. What makes you ask? Is there an underlying reason for the question?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Mr Blunt said:


> *If you are normal, healthy, and not over 90 years of age the answer is
> 
> HELL YES SEX IS NECESSARY!!*


Define "normal"


----------



## Shoto1984

I am a sexual/spiritual being. For me to be happy sex, which includes a spiritual connection with my partner, is required.


----------



## Bobby5000

Yes, in several ways. 

1. Emotionally Everyone saw this in high school, the nice but nerdy guy who save up for a month to take a girl out and at the end of the night she turned her head and let him kiss her cheek, and the next way she is one of four girls doing who knows what with the school jock. Having relations even in marriage indicates someone loves and cares for you and you are something. 

2. Physically, most men need relations at least a moderate amount of time 1-2 times a week. At least with kids, most realize that 3-4 times is simply unworkable, particularly if a wife works.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Maricha75 said:


> Yea, y'all got one province up there where everyone has the same last name... or pretty close to it... _ Alberta, British Columbia, Manitoba, New Brunswick, Newfoundland , Nova Scotia, Ontario, Prince Edward Island, Quebec, and Saskatchewan _, I believe is the province I;m thinking of.


I fixed that for you.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Bobby5000 said:


> Yes, in several ways.
> 
> 1. Emotionally Everyone saw this in high school, the nice but nerdy guy who save up for a month to take a girl out and at the end of the night she turned her head and let him kiss her cheek, and the next way she is one of four girls doing who knows what with the school jock. Having relations even in marriage indicates someone loves and cares for you and you are something.
> 
> 2. Physically, most men need relations at least a moderate amount of time 1-2 times a week. At least with kids, most realize that 3-4 times is simply unworkable, particularly if a wife works.


There was another thread where someone asked number of days without sex (in a married relationship). I said I am currently at 76; the longest stretch was roughly 1,300-1,400 days. Now, I want sex and I have a high sex drive. My wife is LD. There are other problems that result in a sexless marriage. That said, while I want to have sex and it is depressing not having it ... it is clearly not a need.


----------



## Cosmos

To me, it's the cement that holds a relationship together. It isn't the B all and end all of a relationship, but without that deeply intimate connection the relationship would lack any real emotional connection.


----------



## blackeugene

How can you have a relationship without having sex, I never heard it. What is the problem? Do you have a low libido?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

In a marriage it is a need. A relationship, that depends if the other is waiting for marriage or not. 

This is definitely an important subject to talk prior to marriage whether waiting or not. It's important to be on the same page as your partner. Every couple is different in what their needs are. Communication is extremely important in a relationship. Especially communicating this need.


----------



## Blonde

Depends who the relationship is with. You should not be having sex with your children, your parents, your pets...

Sex is an entitlement of marriage. 
"To have and to hold" in the marriage vows--> there will be sex. Absence of sex may be a broken marriage vow (unless there are extenuating circumstances- deployment, health problem in which case other vows come in "in sickness and health", etc.)


----------



## lostwithouthim

I didn't realise how important sex was in a marriage until my husband left me. He didn't talk to me about how important it was and this year he just left and sent me a letter explaining how he felt. He said we've been living together as friends for 4 years and he doesn't want that anymore. He came back after a week and said that he missed me and can we give it another go. during that time he was back, I regularly had sex with him and supplied him with his needs. He left me again recently and told me he was leaving by text message. He said it is too late, he doesn't feel anything for me anymore and he feels that we have grown apart. 
Before you start blaming me, I need to explain a few things. He has not worked for quite a number of years and I've been getting fed up of struggling to just get by on what we've got. We've had to borrow money just to pay for Christmas presents and sold some gold to pay for his car tax. I have always showed him love in other ways, just not in the bedroom.
He got very depressed last year and brought me down with him. I didn't feel like having sex with him for a few reasons. I've been on the mini pill and didn't feel safe on it, I've now changed to the injection and found that much safer. I am 40+ years old and didn't want to get pregnant again. I've had a very low libido and was always stressed and too tired. I have suffered with thrush on and off and this is very painful at times. I know all these are excuses and I should have gone to the doctor before, but I was worried that it could've been something more serious. I fell out of the habit of having sex and kept saying that my medical issues sorted, but I never did.
This year when my husband first mentioned that things weren't right in our relationship and that he just wanted to be friends, I got a wake up call. I changed from the pill to the injection that helped my libido and my nervousness about getting pregnant again. I still got tired, stressed and depressed, but I tried to combat this for my husband's sake. My son has high functioning autism and this can be really stressful at times.
I have only recently been to get tests to make sure that it's thrush and nothing untoward. I go to college full time, so I had to wait until the Easter hols to get to an appointment. I did try to get an appointment before, but it was always when I was at college and then I would leave it a while before I would ring them back up again to try to make another appt.
We have been married for 21 years and I know I've made mistakes in the past, but I do regret not going to the doctor sooner. I didn't realise it had been that long without having an intimate relationship and this has now come as a complete shock to me.
I don't want my marriage to be over. My husband is a good man usually, but lately he has become very distant. I know he hasn't got anyone else and I think it could be a midlife crisis. 
If only he had sat down with me ages ago and talked about these things, then I feel we would have been able to save our marriage.
I'm trying to leave it to God now, but I'm finding it very hard to do. My husband is sending me mixed messages, I know he still cares about me and I am still hoping that this is not the end.
I keep telling myself that God would not want to see us separate as marriage is sacred IMO. however one of the above posts suggests that I have broken one of our marriage vows. Should I stop trying or keep on living in hope? It is the hope that is keeping me going, though at times I still feel very depressed and not motivated to do anything. 
I have been praying hard and I just want a second or a third chance to prove myself that I can be all that my husband feels a wife should be. He says it's not just about the sex, but he says he can't tell me what else it is about as he doesn't know.
I've never had an affair and I admit that I have been fed up with our life before, but now I feel I can't live without him and I just want him back. I still love him and my heart skipped a beat when he came to pick up our son on Sunday.
He's also stopped going to Church this year because of other issues going on in his life.
I have other Christian friends coming round to talk, pray and read the bible with me. 
There's a waiting list for all counsellors in this area. I have been trying to get to see a counsellor long before all this started.
I have been offered to see a Christian counsellor, but she was meant to ring me today and didn't. She is going to arrange some counselling for Friday, but can only see me for 3 weeks as she is going on holiday.
Sorry about the long post. It only happened last Tuesday and I'm still in a state of shock and confusion.


----------



## lostwithouthim

Thanks for your reply 2ntnuf  I keep trying hard not to blame myself for our marriage breaking up, but when my husband keeps blaming me then it's hard not to blame yourself.
I've got a few lines of support this week and I thank God for that  I'm off to see our vicar on Weds for a chat and tea and cake  On Thursday a Christian friend is coming round to see me and Friday is my first session with a Christian counsellor (all booked up now thank goodness )
My life is full of ups and downs at the mo. I've got an exam at college tomorrow and I've not revised for it at all (I've not been motivated to do that!). I've been at college today and I did a bit of revision, but not much as I didn't have time. Tomorrow a few of us are going in earlier to do some revising in the library so I'm hoping that is enough 
It's a busy term at college as it's our last term before we finish the course and the break up couldn't have come at a worse time!
Blessings and peace to you all and may God take all our hurt and blame away xx


----------

